

How to generate such beautiful changelogs  - iantimothy

I currently work in a corporate environment where we use SVN and JIRA to manage our code, bugs and development tasks.<p>I've always been fascinated at how beautiful the changelogs of the best open source projects are compared to the 'release notes' we prepare for our clients using Microsoft Word.<p>Example: http://rspec.info/rails/changes-rspec-rails.html<p>The clarity of what's happening is refreshing.<p>How are such changelogs generated?  What are the tools and processes that a team needs to have in place to generate such changelogs.<p>Thanks for taking time to share.
======
icey
We have our developer intern go through all of the resolved tickets for every
release and generate the release notes based on a synopsis of those tickets.

It's a pretty manual process, but there are only 3.5 developers working on our
product.

------
slantyyz
IIRC, Fogbugz (fogbugz.com) - a JIRA competitor - has some capability to
generate release notes.

